# Fire



## CLTRVER (Apr 28, 2019)

Has anyone had to deal with their RV catching fire?  Just looking for tips on dealing with insurance and if you can sell anything to salvage yards?


----------



## WeekendRver (Apr 30, 2019)

Luckily have not had to deal with this. I'm sorry for your loss. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Tom Cooper (Sep 9, 2019)

There was no such experience, fortunately. As far as I understand, if you have such and such insurance questions, it is better to consult a lawyer


----------

